# Warner Bros. Flings Five More Movies to Facebook



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Earlier this month Warner Bros. decided to test the social networking waters by making "The Dark Knight" available as a rental on Facebook. At the time, Warner Bros. described Facebook as "a natural extension" of its digital distribution efforts, and the idea was to see if people would be willing to rent and watch movies via the world's most popular social networking site. That initial launch must have been a success, because as of this morning, Warner Bros. added five more films to Facebook."

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/warner_bros_flings_five_more_movies_facebook


----------

